# Hi From Utah!



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello! My name is Teal and I am brand spanking new to beekeeping! I am still in research mode. Although I am confident that beekeeping is a hobby that is definitely for me, I am still trying to figure out the best way to approach it. In all my readings, I surely want to try the more organic and natural methods, but I'm having quite a hard time finding good resources on the subject!

Any pointers would be great! I'm so happy to BEE here! Haha!


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hello
you will find folks willing to help you. come in the chat room most eves. get quick answers to your questions.
Don


----------



## Ottersbugs (May 3, 2013)

HoneyTeal, 

Welcome!!! You will find a great deal of information right here on Bee Source but there are many who are willing to provide other information. fat/beeman has some fantastic videos and other information on beekeeping on youtube and on his website (search and you'll find the address on youtube). Feel free to IM me and I would be happy to share more info with you. My wife and I are on our second year of keeping bees but I have read about it for years. There is so much info out there and it is easy to get overwhelmed. It is a fascinating hobby/science/art! 
We are in Orem and if you are ever down this way, stop by and we can chat and show you around our yard.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Ottersbugs said:


> HoneyTeal,
> 
> Welcome!!! You will find a great deal of information right here on Bee Source but there are many who are willing to provide other information. fat/beeman has some fantastic videos and other information on beekeeping on youtube and on his website (search and you'll find the address on youtube). Feel free to IM me and I would be happy to share more info with you. My wife and I are on our second year of keeping bees but I have read about it for years. There is so much info out there and it is easy to get overwhelmed. It is a fascinating hobby/science/art!
> We are in Orem and if you are ever down this way, stop by and we can chat and show you around our yard.


Oh, that would be so awesome! I am in Orem pretty frequently, and I am going to do my best this year to observe as many beekeepers as I possibly can. Thank you so much!


----------



## pioneerboy (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey HoneyTeal. Im in lehi, and i dont use chemicals or medication, and my bees thrive here, I recommend coming to the next Utah County Beekeepers Association meeting on February 7th. look up the association http://www.utahcountybeekeepers.org/ i also recommend looking up knight family honey http://www.knightfamilyhoney.com/ , great equipment and bees. if you have any questions, there are tons of people on here who can give you great info!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

pioneerboy said:


> Hey HoneyTeal. Im in lehi, and i dont use chemicals or medication, and my bees thrive here, I recommend coming to the next Utah County Beekeepers Association meeting on February 7th. look up the association http://www.utahcountybeekeepers.org/ i also recommend looking up knight family honey http://www.knightfamilyhoney.com/ , great equipment and bees. if you have any questions, there are tons of people on here who can give you great info!


YAY!! Thank you!! You have no idea how excited this makes me! I will definitely make it to that meeting.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

pioneerboy said:


> Hey HoneyTeal. Im in lehi, and i dont use chemicals or medication, and my bees thrive here, I recommend coming to the next Utah County Beekeepers Association meeting on February 7th. look up the association http://www.utahcountybeekeepers.org/ i also recommend looking up knight family honey http://www.knightfamilyhoney.com/ , great equipment and bees. if you have any questions, there are tons of people on here who can give you great info!


I can seem to get that link for Utah County Beekeepers to work though. I have tried going there a few times today.


----------



## pioneerboy (Feb 15, 2013)

HoneyTeal said:


> I can seem to get that link for Utah County Beekeepers to work though. I have tried going there a few times today.


Yes the website sometimes doesn't work very good haha, search them on google and click on one of the links underneath the main page link.. Like BAB program or sonething, then it goes through..


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Teal!


----------



## enrique (Mar 9, 2014)

Teal said:


> Hello! My name is Teal and I am brand spanking new to beekeeping! I am still in research mode. Although I am confident that beekeeping is a hobby that is definitely for me, I am still trying to figure out the best way to approach it. In all my readings, I surely want to try the more organic and natural methods, but I'm having quite a hard time finding good resources on the subject!
> 
> Any pointers would be great! I'm so happy to BEE here! Haha!


A great conference to attend on organic beekeeping is held in Oracle Az every Feb or Mar. This annual conference just ended last week. Look for it next yr at this time. harry of Arizona


----------



## warmbees (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome from Clinton, Utah... As you've learned there is a fairly large active group down there in Utah County with many members. You already know how they feel about sharing and helping others. You should be in great hands down there. I wish we had a similar group up North hear. I think I remember learning that we don't even have a current inspector up here in Davis County. Don't quote me on that, but it would be nice to have a go-to person near by. Hang on for the ride and don't let em sting ya in the same place twice!


----------

